# blacklight



## thedreadedone (Jan 9, 2005)

does anyone know if whip scorpions (vinegaroons) and tailless whip scorpions will glow under blacklight?


----------



## Nikos (Jan 11, 2005)

tailess whipscorps don't glow under UV light.
I don't have any vinegaroons so cannot comment on that.


----------



## thedreadedone (Jan 11, 2005)

ok, thanks


----------



## Wade (Jan 11, 2005)

Vinegaroons do not glow under uvb either.

Wade


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Jan 11, 2005)

they might slightly although I havnt tested it.

When field collecting not only scorpions light up with blacklights.  

Ive located big solphugids, painted grasshoppers, and Gaint Katydids with blacklights.  You just have to be a bit closer.


----------



## Nikos (Jan 12, 2005)

this is because all white stuff glow under UV light...and damon sp. have a short of white stripes on them.

I think that what thedreadone ment is if they glow like scorpions do.


----------



## Matt (Jan 18, 2005)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> this is because all white stuff glow under UV light QUOTE]
> 
> Hi!
> I have to correct you on this not all white stuff fluoresces. White socks show Fluorescence because they have brighteners on them. These brghteners absorb UV light abd emmit  light which is very blue (close to the UV rannge but barly visible) making it look like it was a bright white. This stuff is also in laundry detergent. If you wouldn't have it on the socks would be a dull white color. Paper has it too making it so bright. And for some white stuff not showinf fluorescence: Salt Sugar, Titaniumdixode, chalk, etc.
> ...


----------

